# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  السبت 9 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية السبت التاسع من يناير 2021م




#مجاهد الدوش


#الصدي

#الأشانتي يعيد فحص "كورونا" للاعبيه.. والنتائج مختلفة وتصعيد خطير ل(كاس).
#المريخ يرحب بقرعة الابطال.. والاتحاد يخاطب الفيفا من جديد بخصوص عمومية المريخ.
#محلل فضائية بي ان اسبورت يرشح المريخ والاهلي المصري ومازيمبي وصنداونز للتاهل.
#محمد عثمان الطيب : سيف تيري أصبح حديث الشارع النيجيري ومحل اهتمام عدد من وكلاء اللاعبين.
#قرعة دوري الابطال تضع القمة السودانية في اشرس مجموعتين.
#المريخ يستقبل المعد البدني بن قابلية يوم الثلاثاء.
#الاصابات تضرب المريخ من جديد قبل مواجهة ملوك الشمال.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... متوازنة للمريخ وقاسية للهلال.

#الاحمر الوهاج

#المريخ في مواجهة أهلي القرن والحصان الأسود للبطولة.
#تيري : سنلعب المجموعات بروح النهائي... والتازي يستعد لتفجير القنابل.
#سيد البلد يدشن مشواره من القاهرة في فبراير أمام الأهلي.
#اتجاه في المريخ لإقامة معسكر بالقاهرة قبل مواجهة الأهلي.
#المريخ يستأنف التحضيرات استعدادا للممتاز.
#أحمد مختار : المريخ لا يتهيب الخصوم وتضررنا من تأجيل الاستئنافات.
#أكد قتالهم أمام كل فرق المجموعة... ضياء الدين : لا مستحيل والتأهل هدفنا.
#قوميز يرشح الأهلي لكنه (غير محبط).
#تجمع الاتحادات الولائية يلتئم بجبل أولياء.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يخاطب الإتحاد للإسراع في حل ازمة الثلاثي ..عجب وبخيت وحمو ...لضمهم في الكشف الإفريقي والإتحاد يطالب بيومين للرد .






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيف تيري.. من الحبس إلى صدارة هدافي دوري الأبطال
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




سيف تيري

فرض  المهاجم الدولي السوداني، نجم المريخ، سيف الدين مالك "تيري" نفسه، وجذب  الأنظار بشدة، بعد تألقه الملفت والمثير على محليا وقاريا مع فريقه المريخ.

وأحاط  تيري نفسه بهالة من النجومية منذ بداية الموسم الجاري، بعدما أحرز 7 أهداف  في 5 مباريات، منها 5 أهداف في دوري أبطال أفريقيا تربع بها على عرش  الهدافين في البطولة، رفقة التونسي فراس شواط مهاجم الصفاقسي الذي ودع  المسابقة.

وقاد تيري فريقه المريخ لبلوغ مرحلة المجموعات، حيث ستكون  الفرصة متاحة أمامه لزيادة غلته من الأهداف، في المباريات الـ 6 بدور  الـ16.

أحرز سيف تيري أهدافه الـ7 على النحو التالي:

أول هدف  كان على المستوى القاري في شباك أوتوهو الكونجولي، في إياب الدور التمهيدي  لدوري الأبطال، بملعب الجوهرة الزرقاء في أم درمان.

ثم توهج تيري  بشكل غير مسبوق، مسجلا 3 أهداف "هاتريك"، في شباك إنييمبا النيجيري، بذهاب  الدور 32 من البطولة القارية، في ستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء.

وعاد تيري ليحرز هدفين من ركلتي جزاء في ثاني مباريات الفريق بالدوري السوداني الممتاز، في شباك فريق حي العرب.

وأكمل  المهاجم القوي بدنيا سباعيته بهدف غال في شباك إنييمبا النيجيري بملعب  الأخير في مدينة آبا، ليؤمن وصول المريخ لدور المجموعات بعد غياب 3 سنوات،  رغم الهزيمة إيابا 2-1.

وأثبت سيف تيري أهميته وتأثيره الكبير في نتائج المريخ بالموسم الجاري، حتى الآن، على كل الأصعدة.

انفجار سيف تيري بذلك المعدل الكبير من الأهداف، لم يتحقق إلا بعد أن تخلص من متاعب وعقبات شديدة واجهته في بدايات عام 2020.

وكان  تيري قد حُبس تحفظيا من قبل الشرطة السودانية، بحجة مشاركته مع جموع  مواطنين بالتهجم على مركز شرطة على هامش ثورة الشعب السوداني في 2019، قبل  الإفراج عنه بعد سداد 300 ألف جنيه سوداني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						الهلال في مجموعة حديدية وقرعة متوازنة للمريخ

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
المباريات في دور المجموعات ستبدأ في الثاني عشر من فبراير المقبل وفق ما أعلن”كاف”.
أسفرت قرعة دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا عن مواجهات متباينة للهلال والمريخ.



وأوقعت القرعة المريخ السوداني في المجموعة الأولى إلى جانب فيتا كلوب الأنجولي، وسيمبا التنزاني، والأهلي المصري.
وفي المقابل، أوقعت القرعة الهلال السوداني في المجموعة الثانية إلى  أجانب شباب بلوزداد الجزائري، صن داونز جنوب إفريقيا، ومازيمبي الكنغولي.
وضمّت المجموعة الثالثة كلٍ من حوريا الغيني، بتيرو أتلتيكو الأنجولي، كايزر تشيفز الجنوب إفريقي،



أمّا المجموعة الرابعة فضمّت كلٍ الزمالك المصري، مولودية الجزائر، الترجي التونسي، وتونجيت السنغالي.
وصنّف الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم”كاف”، الهلال السوداني في المستوى  الثالث إلى جانب سيمبا التنزاني، وبترو أتلتيكو الأنجولي، ومولودية  الجزائر، فيما جاء المريخ في المستوى الرابع إلى جانب تونجيت السنغالي،  وشباب بلوزداد الجزائري، وكايزر تشيفز الجنوب إفريقي.
وحوت قائمة المستوى الأوّل كلٍ من الأهلي المصري، الوداد البيضاوي  المغربي، الترجي التونسي، ومازيمبي الكونغولي، فيما ضم المستوى الثاني  أندية الزمالك المصري، صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي، وحوريا الغيني، وفيتا كلوب  الكونغولي.
وتنطلق المرحلة الأولى بدور المجموعات في الثاني عشر من فبراير المقبل، فيما تختتم في التاسع من أبريل.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						التأجيل يهدّد مباراة المريخ السوداني والأهلي المصري

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
اللقاء النهائي أو مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع، وهو ما يعني تأجيل لقاء المريخ.



أفادت تقارير صحفية، الجمعة، أنّ مباراة المريخ السوداني والأهلي المصري بدور المجموعات بالبطولة الإفريقية مهدّدة بالتأجيل.
وقال موقع كورة الإخباري، إنّ المباراة مهدّدة بالتأجيل حال تأهل  الأهلي القاهري إلى دور الأربعة في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية التي ستلعب في  قطر خلال فبراير.
وسيخوض الأهلي المصري مباراة في الدور الثاني لمونديال الأندية في  الرابع من فبراير، وحال تحقيقه للانتصار سيلعب مباراة نصف النهائي أحد أيام  7 و8 في الشهر ذاته.



وأشار  إلى أنّه وحال تأهل الأهلي لنصف نهائي المونديال، فإنّه سيلعب في كل  الأحوال يوم 11 فبراير المقبل في قطر، إمّا اللقاء النهائي أو مباراة تحديد  المركزين الثالث والرابع، وهو ما يعني تأجيل لقاء المريخ.
وفي حالة عدم تأهل الأهلي لنصف نهائي المونديال، فإنه سيلعب لقاء تحديد  المركزين الخامس والسادس يوم 7 فبراير ، وسيعود إلى مصر بعدها للإعداد  لمواجهة المريخ.
والجمعة، أسفرت قرعة دوري المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا عن وقوع المريخ  السوداني والأهلي المصري وفيتا كلوب الكنغولي، وسيمبا التنزاني في المجموعة  الأولى.
وتبدأ مباريات مرحلة المجموعات في الثالث عشر من فبراير المقبل، على أنّ تختتم في التاسع من أبريل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أحمد مختار : المريخ لا يتهيَّبُ أحَداً ونحترم الجميع

  أدْلَى "أحمد مختار" عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بتصريح لـ #سبورتاق متحدثاً عن قرعة المجموعات.

 وقال أحمد : "بكل تأكيد، المريخ لا يمكن أن يتهيب أحد، نحن نمتلك أفصل العناصر، وقادرون على تقديم الأفضل في دوري المجموعات".

 وأردف : "نحن الآن منافسون حقيقيون، نحترم الفرق في المجموعة، ولنا طموحنا في للعبور إلى المرحلة المقبلة".

 واسترسل قائلاً : "خلال الفترة المقبلة سنعمل على حل إشكالية اللاعبين الموقفين من قِبل الإتحاد، بجانب علاج المصابين".

 وأضاف : "المدرب الفرنسي وضع برنامجاً إعدادياً كاملاً، سنعمل على تنزيله على أرض الواقع".

 وأرسل الناطق الرسمي بإسم مجلس المريخ دعوة لأقطاب النادي وإعلامه عبر  #سبورتاق جاء فحواها : "نحن الآن ندعو أقطاب النادي والإعلام للإتحاد  والسعي لتظافر الجهود من أجل الكيان".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستعد للمجموعات بـ"مُعِد بدَنيّ" فرنسي

  يستقبل "المريخ" يوم الثلاثاء المقبل المُعد البدني الفرنسي - الجزائري  "أحمد بن قابلية" للإشراف على التدريبات البدنية للفريق والانضمام للطاقم  الفني.

  وسبق لـ"بن قابلية" بحسب المكتب الاعلامي لنادي المريخ، العمل في نادي  "الوحدة السعودي" و"دبي" كما عمل في عدة أندية فرنسية أبرزها "ليرمونت"  الفرنسي كما عمل بأكاديمية "إسباير القطرية".

 وأكّد المريخ أن المُعد البدني الذي أكمل معه رئيس المريخ السيد: "آدم  سوداكال" الإتفاق للإشراف بدنياً على الفرقة الحمراء، يملك عدة شهادات  أكاديمية إضافة إلى الرخصة (A-B) الأفريقية والرخصة (A) الآسيوية و(B)  الأوربية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب المريخ المجموعات قوية ولا نخشي احد
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قال المدير  الفني لنادي المريخ جوميز ان الاحمر الوهاج قدم مباريات مميزة حتى الآن  وانه يسعي ان يحقق النجاحات مع المريخ في المجموعات مشيرا الى ان فريقه لا  يستهين باي فريق او يخشي احدا بل يعمل الف حساب لكل منافسيه في المجموعة  الحالية 
 وعن وجود الاهلي وسيمبا التنزاني وفيتا كلوب الكنجولي وقال :كل الاندية  لديها حساباتها ودوافعها ونامل ان نقدم مستويات مميزة ونسعد جماهير المريخ  داخل وخار السودان وقال : وصلنا الى هذه المرحلة بعد مجهودات كبيرة للاعبي  المريخ ونعمل على الاستفادة منها في مقبل المباريات وكان مدرب المريخ قد  منح اللاعبين راحة امس الاول ويتوقع ان يستعد لمباراته المقبلة امام الامل  في بطولة الدوري الممتاز والتي تلعب الحادي عشر من الشهر الجاري في بطولة  الدوري الممتاز وخاصة انه سيدفع باللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا مع الفريق في  دوري ابطال افريقيا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سيف تيري: تنتظرنا تحديات كبيرة في المجموعات
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قال مهاجم  المريخ سيف تيري ان المريخ امامه تحديات كبيرة في دوري المجموعات وقال في  تدوينة له عبر فيسبوك: نحمد الله على كل شيء وصلنا الى المجموعات بعد  مجهودات كبيرة تتطلب المرحلة المقبلة المثابرة والقتال من اجل خطف احد  البطاقات المرشحة لدور الثمانية وسنقاتل من اجل الايمان بحظوظنا ونعد  جماهير المريخ بمزيدا من بذل العر داخل المستطيل الاخضر من اجل التجويد  واسعاد القاعدة داخل وخارج السودان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تعرف على مباريات المريخ في المجموعة الأولي
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ يحل المريخ في الجولة الاولي ضيفا على الاهلي المصري في القاهرة 
وفي المباراة الثانية يلتقي المريخ بفريق سيمبا التنزاني في الخرطوم 
وثم يغادر المريخ الى تنزانيا ليواجه سيمبا 
وفي الجولة الرابعة يستضيف المريخ الاهلي المصري 
وفي الجولة الاخيرة يحل المريخ ضيفا على فيتا كلوب الانجولي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاشانتي يؤكد سلبية نتائج فحص كورونا للاعبيه
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ صعد  نادي "الأشانتي كوتوكو" الغاني قضيته الخاصة بأحداث مباراته أمام "الهلال" في إياب الدور الأول من دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

حيث تم إلغاء الجولة، وإعلان تأهل "الهلال" إلى مرحلة المجموعات بسبب ظهور  ثمانِ حالات إيجابية لفحص "كورونا" وسط بعثة الفريق الغاني بعد ظهور نتائج  الفحص من مشفى "جبرة".

وكان ، كوتوكو" أخضع لاعبيه إلى فحصٍ جديد بمشفى "السلاح الطبي" يوم أمس  الخميس، وجاءت النتائج سلبية لمجموعة ممن ظهرت لهم نتائج إيجابية يوم  الأربعاء.

ودعم "الأشانتي" شكواه ضد "الكاف" التي سبق له تقديمها إلى محكمة التحكيم  الرياضية "كاس" بنتائج الفحوصات التي أُجريت مؤخراً بـ"السلاح الطبي".
و" طلب كوتوكو في شكواه سرعة الفصل في الشكوى، منوهاً بمواعيد إنطلاقة مباريات مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.
سبروتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاشانتي يصعد قضية الكورونا للتحكيم الرياضية


 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ صعد الاشانتي  كوتوكو الغاني شكواه ضد الكاف الى محكمة التحكيم الرياضية بخصوص اقصائه من  ابطال افريقيا باعتباره مهزمين بهدفين لصفر في مباراته امام الهلال بسبب  نقص كشفه الى 14 لاعبا بسبب اصابة سبعة من لاعبيه بكورونا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة



#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم

   *(السيف ) أصدق أنباء من الكتب*

الجمعة الثامن من يناير 2021
T. M

· الحمدلله بكرةً وعشية .
· الحمدلله آناء الليل وأطراف النهار.
· الحمدلله الذي أنعم علينا بفرحة التأهل ، وأخزى من إنتظروا تعثرنا .. في السودان قبل نيجيريا.
· نكتب كل مرة لنهنئ فرقة الأبطال ، فرسان الزعيم ، رفاق الأمير ، الذين قهروا التحكيم والتنجيم والألوف ، وعادوا من بلاد الهوسا والتكارير وهم يتأبطون ورقة التأهل الغالية إلى دور المجموعات في دوري الأبطال.
· انتصروا ابتداءً على جيوش الشر التي فرضت عليهم ان يخوضوا مرحلتي التمهيدي والدور الأول بصفوف منقوصة ، استهدافاً لبطل السودان وممثله الشرعي في البطولة الكبيرة.
· فرضوا على الزعيم أن يواجه أوتوهو الكنغولي بغياب ستة لاعبين أساسين ، هم بكري المدينة , و رمضان عجب، ومحمد الرشيد ، وبخيت خميس ، وعمار طيفور ، ومصعب كردمان!.
· نصف دستة من الدوليين ، غابوا عن توليفة الزعيم في استهلالية مشواره الإفريقي ، بأمر اتحاد الفساد العام ، ومع ذلك افلح الزعيم في ان يعبر خصمه بتفوق تام ، بعد ان فرض عليه التعادل على ارضه وبين انصاره ، وسحقه بهدفين في بقعة المريخ الغالية.
· تكرر الأمر في مباراتي إنييمبا ، بغياب أربعة أساسين ، وتعاظم الفقد بالإصابة المؤثرة التي تعرض لها حلواني الكرة السودانية احمد حامد التش ، ومع ذلك اتت المحصلة بطعم السكر ، ونكهة العسل المصفى.
· انتصر الزعيم وعبر ، برغم انف الحكم البنيني المرتشي ، الذي فعل كل ما بوسعه لتعطيل مسيرة القطار الأحمر، ولكن هيهات.
· هيهات هيهات لا جن ولا سحرة ، بقادرين على ان يلحقوا اثره.
· دهسهم الزعيم بربع دستة في لقاء الذهاب.
· وصعب مهمتهم بهدف السيف المبكر في الإياب.
· وفي المباراتين لعب المناضل تيري دور البطولة بكل اقتدار ، وأفلح في تسجيل أربعة أهداف في الخرطوم و أبا النيجيرية ، ليتربع على صدارة هدافي دوري الأبطال بجدارة واقتدار جامعاً في رصيده خمسة اهداف.
· سيف يا مناضل .. يا أرجل راجل.
· ذا السحر ، لافخر ولا عجب.
· هو المريخ سُر القوم ام غضبوا.
· من استنكحه الشك في عظمته لزمه الوضوء مرتين.
· هو النجم القاهر ، والرمح الطويل ، والكوكب اللماع.
· (وعلامات وبالنجم هم يهتدون).
· اب زرد إذا قبض.
· فاز المريخ وبرد الجو ، وانتشرت الفرحة في ربوع السودان بطوله وعرضه ، ولا غرابة ، فالمريخ هو السودان.
· أو كما قال القبطان (السودان المريخ).
· وُلد الزعيم من رحم حي يمثل عنواناً للتآخي والوحدة والوئام والسلم الإجتماعي..
· لذا لا نستغرب نجاحه في جمع قلوب اهل السودان بمختلف سحناتهم وأديانهم وقبائلهم.
· في مجتمع المسالمة الرائع اجتمع خالد عبد الله المسلم (اول رئيس للمريخ) مع المسيحين عبد السيد فرح وصليب عبد الملك .. وفي مجتمع المسالمة المتسالم تمازج السودان وتماهى بكل تكويناته ودياناته وسحناته ولهجاته .. ليجمع القلوب ويخلب الألباب!.
· في المسالمة المتصالحة ذات النسيج الإجتماعي القوي والمشبعة بقيم الحب والتآخي والوحدة ولد الكيان الجميل مضغة حملت اسم الحي .. وترعرع وكبر حتى أراد أهله أن يخرجوه من جلباب الحي الضيق.. فاختاروا له اسم المريخ.
· اسم رنان أطلقته عليه إحدى فتيات حي المسالمة في زمن كانت فيه النساء يعانين من الظلم والأمية .. وما كانت فيه امرأة تجرؤ على ان تبرز على الرجال.. ناهيك على ان تمتلك جرأة الحديث .. فلله درك يا مريخ!
· المسالمة للمريخ بمثابة ممالك كوش ومروي وعلوة وسنار وسلطنة الفور بالنسبة للسودان الحديث.
· حي المسالمة يمثل بالنسبة للمريخ الأصل .. ومسقط الرأس .. ونحن فخورون به.. لأنه أعطانا نموذجاً يحتذى للتعايش السلمي بين الأديان .. ولأنه يمثل وعاءً لما يجب ان يكون عليه السودان ,, حالياً!
· حي المسالمة بطيبته وتآخيه وتصالحه يمثل نموذجاً يبحث عنه سودان القرن الحادي والعشرين .. سعياً لإعادة ترسيخ مبادئ الوحدة والتآخي والمواطنة .. بعيداً عن التمييز العرقي.
· المسالمة موطن الفنانين والأدباء والشعراء والملحنين ونجوم الكفر يشرف المريخ ويتشرف به!
· فيه اجتمع خالد عبد الله المسيحي مع صليب عبد الملك المسيحي ، ومن رحم المسالمة الطيب النقي وفي نسيجه الإجتماعي القوي المتفرد وُلد المريخ .. ومن رحم المريخ وُلد منافسه كرد فعل .. مضاد للأصل في الإتجاه.. لكنه لم يساوه في القوة ابداً!
· توهج نور الزعيم من ثنايا البقعة ، وأضاء ربوع القارة ، ولمع بالأمس في نيجيريا ، فسحر الهوسا والتكارير.
· تأهل المريخ وعاد قوياً ينافح الكبار ، وحق لنا أن نفرح بالعودة ، وان نستبشر بقدرة المارد على استعادة امجاده الغابرة ، وألقابه الكبيرة.
· انتصر المريخ وأخرج لسانه لمن انتظروا تعثره ، من زمرة الحانقين والحاقدين والمخيولين ، الذين توهموا أنه لن يقوى على العبور إلى دور المجموعات .
· الحمدلله بكرة وعشية ، ومزيداً من الانتصارات لنسر السودان الجارح.

آخر الحقــــــــــــــــــائق
T. M

· فقد المريخ التش ورمضان وحمو وطيفور وبخيت وحمزة داؤود وصلاح نمر وظفر وتأهل.
· الغياب سبعة دوليين .. والمحصلة منتصرين ومتأهلين.
· صدق من قال : المريخ خطر بمن حضر.
· لعب الزعيم ضد الترصد والتحكيم والظلم والإرهاق وظفر ثم عبر.
· اراد سيف تيري لنا أن نهدأ ونطمئن بهدفه المبكر.
· قون من ذهب ، يستلزم ردمه خمسة أهداف حسوما.
· خان الحكم وظلم وفتر ، وماقدر.
· لم يتبق له إلا ان يشمر عن ساقيه ويركل الكرة مع النيجيرين.
· هذا هو المريخ الذي نحب ونهوى.
· مريخ صعب.. ضد التعب.
· مريخ مدرع .. مابتصاقع.
· يقهر التنجيم والتحكيم والألوف.
· يتأهل في الملعب .. ولا يتعب.
· المريخ .. فراق الحبايب.
· كما يحلو لعاشق المريخ قدورة المجنون ( لاتهاون .. بل بالهاون).
· اخرج الزعيم لسانه لمن وصفوا تاهله إلى الدور الأول بالورطة!
· صدق الإمام الصادق المهدي رحمة الله عليه عندما قال ( الِبطنة تُذهب الفِطنة.. وما رأيت لبدين فِطنة).
· أصحاب الحروف (العقيمة) في فتيل.
· تأهل الزعيم خدمة يمين وعرق جبين .. وتأهل المدعوم بالفايروس اللعين!
· صعد المريخ من ملعب المباراة ، وتأهل الهلال من معمل المباراة.
· صدق شاعر المريخ فاروق ابو حوة حين قال : ( ياسائل عن الأمجاد المريخ ياهو داك .. سيد البلد منجم الأحمر الفتاك .. في الميدان جسارة .. مابرحم اي شباك .. في الأدغال بفوز .. مافي معمل استاك)!
· أحلى تعليق من الزميل ناصر بابكر : المريخ أقوى واجمل.. في الملعب مافي المعمل!
· إنييمبا أخذ حقو .. مين اللي بعدو؟
· تصدر السيف البتار قائمة هدافي دوري الأبطال.
· أهداف المناضل حديث الناس.
· الحكم البنيني .. لن يثنيني.
· المريخ سليم الذوق.
· الزعيم سيد البلد.
· طبق تيري شعار الحل في البل بياناً بالعمل..
· المجد والمريخ توأمان .. والنصر في صدره الفسيح .. والفخر فوق هامة النجم يستريح.. والأمن مستتب والأمان.. وأنت يامريخ .. تصنع التاريخ .. وتملأ الزمان والمكان .. ونحن عزة ومنعة وصولجان.
· من غيرنا قد لون التاريخ بالذهب .
· بشراك يا دكتور عمر.
T.M

· آخر خبــــــــــــر : الصاعدين بالكورونا .. ما يكلمونا!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* الزمالك يصطدم بالترجي.. وقرعة متوازنة للأهلي والوداد في أبطال إفريقيا
* قرعة سهلة للريال.. وبرشلونة يواجه قاهر أتلتيكو في كأس الملك
* بايرن ميونخ يسقط بريمونتادا مثيرة أمام مونشنغلادباخ في الدوري الالماني
* ليفربول يرفض الشفقة بشباب أستون فيلا في كأس إنجلترا
* سبورتنج لشبونة يهزم ناسيونال ماديرا ويعزز صدارته للدوري
* الاتفاق يقف في طريق الشباب نحو وصافة الدوري السعودي
* النصر يضرب العين بثلاثية.. والوصل يتعادل مع الشارقة في الامارات
* قطار العربي يواصل انتصاراته بالدوري القطري أمام الأهلي
* الأهلي يعبر مفاجآت سيراميكا ويتصدر الدوري المصري
* روابط للدرجات الأدنى تطالب بإلغاء الموسم الإنجليزي
* ماني يسجل في كأس الاتحاد لأول مرة بقميص ليفربول
* هازارد على رأس قائمة ريال مدريد لمواجهة أوساسونا
* صحيفة: خلاف بين إدارة برشلونة وكومان على صفقة ممفيس ديباي
* وست بروميتش مع روبرت سنودجراس لاعب هام يونايتد
* الأهلي المصري سعيد بقرعة دوري ابطال افريقيا
* سولسكاير يفتح باب الرحيل أمام ثنائي اليونايتد " روميرو وروخو "
* ريال مدريد يعير لاعبه الياباني تاكيفوسا كوبو لصفوف خيتافي
* مورينيو للرابطة: توقفوا عن تأجيل مبارياتنا
* لامبارد: ضغط تشيلسي يجعل وظيفتي أكثر إثارة
* مدرب غرناطة: ميسي يجعل برشلونة أحد أفضل فرق العالم
* جوارديولا: السيتي يتمتع بصلابة دفاعية.. ونفتقد أجويرو
* زيدان: وضع بنزيما صعب.. ولا أعرف إن كان راموس سيفعل مثل رونالدو




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18




* إشبيلية (-- : --) ريال سوسييداد 15:00  beIN 3  حسن العيدروس


* أتلتيكو مدريد (-- : --) أتلتيك بيلباو 17:15  beIN 3  سوار الذهب


* غرناطة (-- : --) برشلونة 19:30  beIN 3  حفيظ دراجي


* أوساسونا (-- : --) ريال مدريد 22:00  beIN 3  علي محمد علي


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* بينفينتو (-- : --) أتلانتا 16:00  beIN 4  ؟؟


* جنوى (-- : --) بولونيا 19:00  beIN 4  ؟؟


* ميلان (-- : --) تورينو 21:45  beIN 4  محمد برمات


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15


* فرايبورغ (-- : --) كولن 16:30  SKY 6  عادلحلو


* باير ليفركوزن (-- : --) فيردر بريمن 16:30  SKY 2  عادلحلو


* شالكه (-- : --) هوفنهايم 16:30  SKY 7  عادلحلو


* ماينز (-- : --) آينتراخت فرانكفورت 16:30  SKY 4  عادلحلو


* يونيون برلين (-- : --) فولفسبورج 16:30  SKY 8  عادلحلو


* لايبزيج (-- : --) بوروسيا دورتموند 19:30  SKY 2  عادلحلو


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 


* بوردو (-- : --) لوريان 22:00  beIN  ؟؟


* ميتز (-- : --) نيس 22:00  beIN  ؟؟


* رين (-- : --) ليون 22:00  beIN  ؟؟


* موناكو (-- : --) أنجيه 22:00  beIN  ؟؟


* مونبلي (-- : --) نانت 22:00  beIN  ؟؟


* نيم أولمبيك (-- : --) ليل 22:00  beIN 5  ؟؟


* ستاد ريمس (-- : --) سانت إيتيان 22:00  beIN  ؟؟


* ديجون (-- : --) مارسيليا 22:00 beIN 9  ؟؟


* لانس (-- : --) ستراسبورج 22:00  beIN  ؟؟


* باريس سان جيرمان (-- : --) ستاد بريست 22:00  beIN 6  جواد بدة


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_الإتحاد_الانجليزي  الدور 3


* ستوك سيتي (-- : --) ليستر سيتي 17:00  beIN 5  ؟؟


* آرسنال (-- : --) نيوكاسل يونايتد 19:30  beIN 2  عامر الخوذيري


* مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) واتفورد 22:00  beIN 2  يوسف سيف


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12


* التعاون (-- : --) الرائد 14:30  KAS 1  مشاري القرني


* الشباب (-- : --) الاتفاق 16:55  KAS 2  عيسى الحربين


* الاتحاد (-- : --) ضمك 18:55  KAS 1  سمير المعيرفي





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* سيلتا فيغو (0 : 4) فياريال

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو (38) ريال مدريد (36) فياريال (32) برشلونة (31) سوسييداد (30)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15


* مونشنغلادباخ (3 : 2) بايرن ميونيخ

#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (33) لايبزيج (31) باير ليفركوزن (28) دورتموند (25) يونيون برلين (24)

..................................................  .....


❖ #كأس_الإتحاد_الانجليزي  الدور 3


* استون فيلا (1 : 4) ليفربول
* ولفرهامبتون (1 : 0) كريستال بالاس

#ملحوظة : تأهل ليفربول , ولفرهامبتون

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12


* الباطن (2 : 2) الهلال
* القادسية (3 : 1) الأهلي
* النصر (3 : 0) العين

#الترتيب : الهلال (25) الأهلي (22) الشباب (19) الوحدة (19) الاتحاد (18)


..................................................  .....

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نتائج مباريات دوري الوسيط...امس












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التش يواصل الاستعداد للابطال 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دوري أبطال افريقيا GAF







المهاجم السوداني " سيف تيري " ( 26 عاما )  لاعب نادي المريخ في الموسم الجديد حتى الأن :



 6 مباريات

 7 أهداف

 2 أسيست


بداية ولا أروع للهداف السوداني هذا الموسم 







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجموعة المريخ: "ثأر سيكافا" و"سلاح سوداني" في كنشاسا




مجموعة المريخ: "ثأر سيكافا" و"سلاح سوداني" في كنشاسا

يخوض فريق "المريخ" دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا ضمن المجموعة الأولي بجانب أندية "الأهلي" المصري حامل اللقب، "فيتا كلوب" الكونغولي و "سيمبا" التنزاني.

سبورتاق | عبد المنعم عبد الحي.

â– مقارعة البطل

يفتتح المريخ مشوار المجموعات بمواجهة مُلتهبة أمام "الأهلي" المصري، وينحاز تاريخ المواجهات لفريق القرن في القارة السمراء، حيث سبق للمريخ الفوز على "الأهلي" مرةً وحيدة خلال "6" لقاءات في بطولات "كاف" للإندية، ويُعد المدرب الفرنسي "ديديه غوميز"، المدير الفني للمريخ، الرجل المُناسب لقيادة المريخ في مواجهة بطل إفريقيا، كونه قد اختبر الدوري واللاعب المصري أثناء قيادته لفريق "الإسماعيلي" الموسم المُنصرم.

â– الثأر من "سيمبا"

يُطارد المريخ "ثأر قديم" في مواجهة فريق "سيمبا" التنزاني الذي أطاح بالمريخ من نصف نهائي بطولة كأس شرق ووسط إفريقيا "سيكافا" في العام "2011" عبر ركلات الترجيح بعد نهاية اللقاء بالتعادل "1/1"، لكن "سيمبا" اليوم مُختلف تماماً عن ذلك الفريق، حيث شهد النادي التنزاني طفرةً كبيرةً خلال السنوات الأخيرة، وتمكن من بلوغ ربع نهائي دوري أبطال إفريقيا في العام "2019".

â– "الدلافين" تستعين بـ"المصطفي"

تشهد مباراة المريخ و"فيتا كلوب" مواجهة خاصة للنجم السوداني "محمد المصطفي"، المُحترف بصفوف "دلافين كنشاسا" واللاعب السابق لفريق "الخرطوم الوطني"، وبعد بداية متعثرة تمكّن "المصطفي" من فرض اسمه ضمن الخيارات الهجومية لفريق "فيتا كلوب"، وسيكون أحد أهم الأسلحة التي سيعوِّل عليها ممثل الكونغو لكشف أوراق المريخ.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداية وختام من العيار الثقيل للهلال والمريخ بدوري الأبطال
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


سيكون مشوار الهلال والمريخ، ممثلا السودان في دوري أبطال إفريقيا، حافلا بمواجهات من العيار الثقيل في بداية ونهاية دور المجموعات.


وأعلن  الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم "الكاف" اليوم الجمعة، نتيجة سحب قرعة دور  المجموعات، والتي أوقعت الهلال في المجموعة الثانية مع مازيمبي الكونغولي  وماميلودي صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي وشباب بلوزداد الجزائري.

وسيبدأ  الهلال أولى مبارياته خارج ملعبه أمام فريق ماميلودي الجنوب إفريقي يوم 12  فبراير/شباط المقبل، ثم يخوض أول مباراة في ملعبه الجوهرة الزرقاء، يوم 23  فبراير/شباط المقبل، أمام فريق تي بي مازيمبي الكونغولي.

أما  المباراة الثالثة للهلال، ستكون خارج ملعبه، أمام فريق شباب بلوزداد  الجزائري يوم 5 مارس/آذار المقبل، ويوم 16 من نفس الشهر يستضيف بالجوهرة  الزرقاء شباب بلوزداد.



وفي مباراته الخامسة يوم 2  أبريل/نيسان المقبل، يستضيف الهلال نظيره مامليودي صن دوانز بالجوهرة  الزرقاء، ويختتم مشواره بالمباراة السادسة يوم 9 أبريل/نيسان بملعب مازيمبي  في مدينة لوممباشي.

أما المريخ فسينطلق خارج ملعبه أمام مضيفه  الأهلي المصري يوم 12 فبراير/شباط، ويخوض أول مباراة بملعبه أمام فيتا كلوب  يوم 23 من نفس الشهر.

ويخوض المريخ المباراتين الثالثة والرابعة  يومي 5 و16 مارس/آذار المقبل، أمام سيمبا التنزاني، الأولى بملعبه والثانية  بملعب النادي التنزاني على التوالي.

وفي المباراة الخامسة يستضيف  المريخ، الأهلي المصري بأم درمان، يوم 2 أبريل/نيسان المقبل، وسيختم مشواره  بالمباراة السادسة أمام فيتا كلوب خارج الديار يوم 9 من نفس الشهر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أبرز مواجهات قرعة كأس الكونفدرالية

  أُجريت قبل قليل قُرعة دور الترضية، من مسابقة كأس الاتحاد الإفريقي  "الكونفدرالية" في العاصمة المصرية القاهرة، حيث أسفرت عن المواجهات  التالية:

 إنييمبا النيجيري - المتأهل من مواجهة ريفرز يونايتد النيجيري و بلومفونتين سيلتيك الجنوب إفريقي.

 نادي بريميرو دي أغوستو الأنغولي – نامونغو التنزاني.

 بلاتينيوم من زيمبابوي – دياراف داكار السينغالي.

 النادي الصفاقسي التونسي – كيغالي الرواندي.

 الرجاء البيضاوي المغربي – الاتحاد المنستيري التونسي.

 ناكانا الزامبي – الاتحاد البيضاوي المغربي.  

 غور ماهيا الكيني – نابسا ستار الزامبي.   

 أشانتي كوتوكو الغاني – وفاق سطيف الجزائري.

 يونغ بوفالوس من إيسواتيني – النجم الساحلي التونسي.

 سونيديب من النيجر – القطن الكاميروني.

 الملعب المالي – شبيبة القبائل الجزائري.

 أهلي بنغازي الليبي - موتيما بيمبي الكونغولي.

 راسينغ أبيدجان الإيفواري – بيراميدز المصري.

 بونغويدي الغابوني – ساليتاس البوركيني.  

 جوانينغ غالاكسي البوتسواني - أورلاندو بيراتس الجنوب إفريقي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"التش" يخضع لعملية جراحية صباح الغد بمستشفى اسبيتار سيحتاج بعدها اللاعب إلى فترة تأهيل تحدد مدتها بعد إجراء العملية .




عاجل الشفاء يا كابتن 








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
بابكر سلك



كوليرا ما تحلكم 

*مجموعات أفريقيا جاءت وكأنها تقول عند الله ما بروح شئ 
*جماعتنا تأهلوا بمجهودات الكورونا 
*يعني تأهل بالاستعانة بصديق 
*ذلك الصديق كان الحبيب كورونا 
*وبالنظر إلى تلك المجموعة نستطيع القول إنو الدور ده ما بتنفع الكورونا 
*الكوليرا مابتحلكم 
*والغريبة (رز) المجموعات ظااااااهر
*نحن مجموعتنا لا ينافسنا على صدارتها إلا الأهلي القاهري 
*ده إذا شد حيلو واستعان كعادته بالتحكيم الأفريقي 
*لكن 
*صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي من جنوب أفريقيا طبعا 
*وبلدنا تمنع دخول الناس القادمين من جنوب أفريقيا 
*يبقى ناس صن داونز يا ياخدوها موزة للخرطوم 
*يا ينسحبوا وتطير نقاط الكورونا من أصدقائنا 
*وكان أخدوها موزة للخرطوم 
*كورتهم ضد الجماعة يودوها ميدان عقرب زمبابوي 
*وصن داونز معروف عنو إنو أي كورة يلعبها في ميدان عقرب زمبابوي بغلب فيها تسعة 
*صن داونز 
*مازيمبي 
*الفريق الجزائري 
*علي الطلاق مجموعة زي دي لو كنت هلالابي كان خاطبت الكاف وقلت ليهو نتيجة فحص كورونا الأشانتي طلعت سلبية 
*نتيجة الفحص العند الحكم جات بالغلط
*المهم 
*على السوباط أن يخرج على جماهيرو مصرحا 
*أعدكم بالأميرة السمراء في العام 2022 
*مع كاس العالم
*بس ياسوباط ما تجيب سيرة الصفر 
*باقي كلمة صفر بتجيب الكورونا لناسك ديل
*أيها الناس 
*انيمبا الذي تخطيناه بجدارة لا يقل مستو  ولا طموحا عن فرق مجموعتنا إن لم يكن أفضل من بعضها 
*تبقى قصة تأهلنا من هذه المجموعة قصة مؤكدة تقبع بين أقدام رفاق المناضل تيري 
*تحتاج فقط لجهد وجدية وتوحيد للجهود 
*ومن المطلوبات طبعا البعد بمشكلاتنا وخلافاتنا عن الملعب 
*فنحن قوم نقتات خلاف 
*هكذا غيرنا وجبتنا الشهية التي أعدها الماهر عمر محمود خالد 
*اختلاف الرأي فينا يجعل المريخ أقوى 
*خلونا نختلف لنمارس أدب الاختلاف وفقه المحبة والإحترام 
*خلونا من الشتائم والشو تايم 
*وتعالوا نختلف بأدب ومحبة
*أيها الناس 
*إذا ناس الهلال احتجوا على منهج القرعة 
*وقالوا شامين ريحة آدم في القرعة 
*وسيرة آدم بتذكرنا بلوحة مايكل بتاعت خلق آدم 
*القصة دي ما بتغير ليهم المنهج ؟ أقصد المجموعة ؟؟؟؟
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*والينا 
*قالوا المدارس حا تفتحوها جزئيا لينا 
*كان كدي اسمحوا لينا نغني يا والينا 
*يلا يا أولاد المدارس 
*مواصلات ماحتلقوا 
*يلا شخبتوا في الكراريس 
*لما ناس المناهج يتفقوا 
*مسكينة بليدنا 
ولسه في إخوان 
*سوداني بليدنا 
مسكين يا مان 
*وبنعتذر للشاعر ولعقد الجلاد وللبلد يا أخينا 

سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف والكلب قال دي مجموعة زنقة كلب في جزارة 
وإلى لقاء
سلك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مباريات الاسبوع الثالث من الدوري السوداني الممتاز مباريات العصر الثالثه والنصف ومباريات المساء الساعه السادسه مساء بتوقيت الخرطوم 

توقيت غرينتش 1:30 مباريات العصر و4:00 مباريات المساء


*

----------

